# Beginners guide to atitool



## wazzledoozle (Feb 26, 2005)

*Simplified beginers guide*

1) Go to the "miscellaneous" section under the drop down menu at the top of the settings page, and check the box for "Remove Radeon 9000/9200/9550/9600 clock lock.

2)There are 2 buttons, "Find max core" and "Find max memory", let each run for 1 hour seperately, and write down what it finds as the max speed for each after an hour.

3) Create a new profile, call it "OC". Then set the speeds to what you wrote down. Then click save.

4) Go to settings>3d-detection>
-Check the box for "3d-detection enabled"
-Under "When 3d application is detected" select "OC" profile for "load profile"
-Under "When 3d application is closed" select "default" profile for "load profile"

5) Go to "Startup" in the drop down menu on top of the settings window, and put a check in the top two boxes.
-Next to the first check box, select "Default Profile"
-Next the the second check box, select "Registry key"

Now ATITool will overclock you video card whenever you play a game or do something that requires 3d.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Feb 28, 2005)

Do you know anything about mem settings- the mem where my card lets me down. I was wondering if there are any performance improvements from changing these on my Sapphire 9550 - its got hynix 5ns


----------



## wazzledoozle (Feb 28, 2005)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> Do you know anything about mem settings- the mem where my card lets me down. I was wondering if there are any performance improvements from changing these on my Sapphire 9550 - its got hynix 5ns


There is not much you can do, try to increase the CAS and TRAS by 1 increment and then find max mem until you find a good trade-off for latency to speed.

Im really not the one to ask as I dont adjust mem timings that often.


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 28, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> *Simplified beginers guide*
> 
> 1) There are 2 buttons, "Find max core" and "Find max memory", let each run for 1 hour seperately, and write down what it fins as the max speed for each after an hour.
> 
> ...




Nice job Wazz ...


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 1, 2005)

Ill get in an even more simplified version with screenshots at some point. Prob when im bored again...


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 6, 2005)

sticky? I feel an onslaught of "how do I oc" coming on.....


----------



## Nergal (Mar 7, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> sticky? I feel an onslaught of "how do I oc" coming on.....



oh nooooo, everybody run...ruuuuuun.....


----------



## ADV4NCED (Mar 7, 2005)

Isn't there already an official guide made by W1zzard of how to Oc your card ?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes but most skip past it to the forums, or dont look for it at all. This is a simplified jump start guide...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice guide Wazz, I know it's not related, but I really wish there was a guide for tweaking mem timings, but I guess that putting together such a guide would require a lot of efforts, anyway, if anyone is willing to do it, I can help with testing 9800 settings...
Then again, GJ about the quickguide, this should help lots with ppl who just start using the program


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 7, 2005)

Now we need 2 more guides-

Bios flashing and softmodding

Memory timings editing

We could label each one in succession of exereince, so people read the quickstart guide, then when they are ready go to the biso flashing/softmodding guide and then onto memory timings!


----------



## bim27142 (Mar 12, 2005)

nice!


----------

